# Tomorrows the big day...



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I start a new school year, three more until I can retire and start a second career...on the way home, I'll load up the truck and move my wife back home...we have been working toward this for 6 months after almost 2 years of separation, I'm both excited and scared...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Best of luck to you, DjF -- it's a big step!! ((hugs))


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

DjF said:


> I start a new school year, three more until I can retire and start a second career...on the way home, I'll load up the truck and move my wife back home...we have been working toward this for 6 months after almost 2 years of separation, I'm both excited and scared...


Wow...truly uplifting! Did either of you ever reach a point were you felt committed to D?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DjF said:


> I start a new school year, three more until I can retire and start a second career...on the way home, I'll load up the truck and move my wife back home...we have been working toward this for 6 months after almost 2 years of separation, I'm both excited and scared...


Excuse me while I stand and applaud.

Congrats!


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

thank you...yep it is easy to say I've changed when you only spend a few evenings here or there every week together, now I have to prove it on a daily basis...we have to prove it to each other...

Marriage counseling will go on, as will me going to AA meetings...renewing our vows sometime this fall too...

Still got a lot of work to do on my spiritual life, but God has played a huge role in our ongoing reconnciliation...


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

spun said:


> Wow...truly uplifting! Did either of you ever reach a point were you felt committed to D?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



She did numerous times, even talked to a lawyer a few times, it was never an option for me...I could never walk away from a mariage without giving it a 100% to save it, my kids deserved that uch from me...we deserved it...


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

DjF said:


> thank you...yep it is easy to say I've changed when you only spend a few evenings here or there every week together, now I have to prove it on a daily basis...we have to prove it to each other...
> 
> Marriage counseling will go on, as will me going to AA meetings...renewing our vows sometime this fall too...
> 
> Still got a lot of work to do on my spiritual life, but God has played a huge role in our ongoing reconnciliation...


I've heard that when the student is ready, the teacher appears.

He is the Great Physician.


----------



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on your sucess Dj. I wish you and your wife the very best in the future


----------

